# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  import from USA

## nakidobbo

My brother in law lives in Montana and has a mate who owns a gun store. Any info on the hoops needed to jump thru to get him to send a new rifle to me would be appreciated. its just a cheep savage but the package is about half what i would pay over here.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Not worth it for cheap/easily obtainable guns in NZ.

The more expensive or rare the firearm is the more viable importing becomes.

Export permits and shipping will be worth way more than you will save on a cheapy savage.

----------


## Burb122

Get him to send you a m1 garand. Then it would be worth it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Uplandstalker

Don't get me, I buy a lot of gear from the states, but in this case I'm with the other two, not worth it for a budget rifle. If it was a custom, hand engraved double 9.3x74R things would be different.

----------


## Uplandstalker

Maybe if it was this guy:

----------


## hunter308

> Maybe if it was this guy:
> Attachment 26873


Imagine having all the barrels go off on that bastard you would either have a busted shoulder or laying on the ground with the muzzle pointing up in the air  :Grin:

----------


## Proudkiwi

^ - Who cares? It would be worth it!

Beautiful rifle!!!!

----------


## hunter308

> ^ - Who cares? It would be worth it!
> 
> *Beautiful rifle!!!!*


It sure is

----------


## mikee

> Imagine having all the barrels go off on that bastard you would either have a busted shoulder or laying on the ground with the muzzle pointing up in the air


wondering what the fuck just happened no doubt!!

----------


## Toby

That checkering? looks awesome

----------


## Uplandstalker

> My brother in law lives in Montana and has a mate who owns a gun store. Any info on the hoops needed to jump thru to get him to send a new rifle to me would be appreciated. its just a cheep savage but the package is about half what i would pay over here.


Sorry for highjacking your thread. If you think you are going to save a couple of hundred, go for. I've looked at bring in Model 700's etc (carrying back as luggage) but there is a bit of hassle getting the export permit and from the US. The actual import to NZ is straight forward and should be an issue.

----------


## Chris

yeah like the others are saying not worth the extra cost ,would work out cheaper to by that rifle in NZ from some one like Scotty at reloaders supplies. 
Cost of rifle & postage US dollars ,then add import duty at 20 % ,then add GST at 15% of all 3 = ?
Lets say Rifle was $400 US ,postage another $80 US , + 20% =$576 now add 15% =$662.40 
Or you can convert the US to NZ dollars first @ $552.12 + 662.40 + 761.76
They charge duty & GST on postage cost ,hate to think what other add-ons they have tucked away .

----------


## nakidobbo

thanks for the info guys. might try to see if someone can bring one back when they come for a holiday and just leave it here.  Sounds like that is the cheapest option.
That or just tell my missus she has to wait untill I find a 243 with a fn pink stock in good ol NZ.

I can find them with a youth stock but not with the full size adult stock

----------


## mikee

> yeah like the others are saying not worth the extra cost ,would work out cheaper to by that rifle in NZ from some one like Scotty at reloaders supplies. 
> Cost of rifle & postage US dollars ,then add import duty at 20 % ,then add GST at 15% of all 3 = ?
> Lets say Rifle was $400 US ,postage another $80 US , + 20% =$576 now add 15% =$662.40 
> Or you can convert the US to NZ dollars first @ $552.12 + 662.40 + 761.76
> They charge duty & GST on postage cost ,hate to think what other add-ons they have tucked away .


You forgot the extra 2-400 US dollars in export fees, Other than that you are about spot on.
I landed my first AR here in NZ for $2000NZD in 2001
Rifle was $850US, export fees 400US Freight was $80US and the rest was NZ Customs charges, and "offshore margins" at the time they were going for $8K+ at Gun City so was worth it even by the time I brought a "handin" at retail.

----------


## Proudkiwi

That colour scheme is literally one phone call to fluid treatments away.

----------


## Toby

> That colour scheme is literally one phone call to fluid treatments away.


Then he can get a better rifle too!

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Then he can get a better rifle too!


Agreed  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## nakidobbo

have a Sako 85 6.5x55 coming mid Aug ( by the time it gets its suppessor) for me 
I just dont want to spend that kind of money for something that will mainly kill pieces of paper @ 100m

----------


## 10-Ring

> .......They charge duty & GST on postage cost ,hate to think what other add-ons they have tucked away .


Don't forget the $47 bio security fee they always apply if GST is collectible.

----------


## Banana

> yeah like the others are saying not worth the extra cost ,would work out cheaper to by that rifle in NZ from some one like Scotty at reloaders supplies. 
> Cost of rifle & postage US dollars ,then add import duty at 20 % ,then add GST at 15% of all 3 = ?
> Lets say Rifle was $400 US ,postage another $80 US , + 20% =$576 now add 15% =$662.40 
> Or you can convert the US to NZ dollars first @ $552.12 + 662.40 + 761.76
> They charge duty & GST on postage cost ,hate to think what other add-ons they have tucked away .


No duty on firearms

----------


## Trevs

> yeah like the others are saying not worth the extra cost ,would work out cheaper to by that rifle in NZ from some one like Scotty at reloaders supplies. 
> Cost of rifle & postage US dollars ,then add import duty at 20 % ,then add GST at 15% of all 3 = ?
> Lets say Rifle was $400 US ,postage another $80 US , + 20% =$576 now add 15% =$662.40 
> Or you can convert the US to NZ dollars first @ $552.12 + 662.40 + 761.76
> They charge duty & GST on postage cost ,hate to think what other add-ons they have tucked away .



Would this be the same type of cost for importing just parts, eg  say Magazines.

----------


## Boaraxa

> Don't forget the $47 bio security fee they always apply if GST is collectible.


I imported a gold dredge a couple of years ago from the states and the guy i got brought it off via e bay TOP bloke he threw every gold related thing he owned in bins and boxs it was xmas for me when it turned up looking at all the extra goodies well when i got to the bottum of 1 bin i could see a bit of sand n leaves i looked a little harder and zoom looked like some werd blood sucking mozzys straight out the garrage door !! . 
customs isnt much better 1 year i came back from the uk after shearing when the foot and mouth outbreak was around so i declared all my gear which wasnt that clean to start with and customs wern,t even worried ....makes you wonder what they are actually doing with all the extra charges and fees . guess they just like to save the action for the Asians at customs that bring in fruit !

----------


## Banana

> Would this be the same type of cost for importing just parts, eg  say Magazines.


mags + shipping < $400, then no customs fees or GST

----------


## small_caliber

> Sorry for highjacking your thread. If you think you are going to save a couple of hundred, go for. I've looked at bring in Model 700's etc (carrying back as luggage) but there is a bit of hassle getting the export permit and from the US. The actual import to NZ is straight forward and should be an issue.


A non US citizen can *not* take possession of a firearm in the USA for taking out of the country, a firearm has to be exported by shipping via courier or post, unless you have an import permit for taking it into the USA.
The last one I imported shipping was over US$100.00 plus all the other fees and GST, since the rifle wasn't available in NZ it was worth it.

----------


## Uplandstalker

> A non US citizen can *not* take possession of a firearm in the USA for taking out of the country, a firearm has to be exported by shipping via courier or post, unless you have an import permit for taking it into the USA.
> The last one I imported shipping was over US$100.00 plus all the other fees and GST, since the rifle wasn't available in NZ it was worth it.


Understand that one, and no problem either  :Have A Nice Day:  



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Trevs

A bit of information I found from someone about importing parts

1, Barrel, NZP permit (non a-cat), 
2, AR15 lower, NZP import permit + US export permit, brownells if < US$100
3, AR15 upper, NZP import permit + US export permit, brownells if < US$100
4, AR15 complete lower parts, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100
5, AR15 buffer/spring/tube, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100
6, AR15 BCG, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100
6a, AR15 Bolt, NZP import permit,
6b, AR15 Bolt Carrier, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100
6c, AR15 Firing Pin, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100
6d, AR15 Retaining Pin, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100
6e, AR15 Cam Pin, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100 
7, AR15 flash hider/break, NZP import permit + US export permit, brownells if < US$100
8, AR15 stock, NZP import permit (non a-cat), brownells if < US$100
9, AR15 handguard, , brownells if < US$100
10, AR15 detach handle / BUIS, , brownells if non-state registered
11, AR15 scope mount, ,
12, Scope, , OpticsPlanet depending on export restrictions
13, Revolver Frame, NZP import permit,
14, Revolver Cylinder, NZP import permit
15, Centerfire Magazine < 8 rounds, NZP import permit, brownells if < US$100
16, Centerfire Magazine > 7 rounds, NZP import permit + magazine hand-in?, brownells if < US$100 depending on magazine (Magpul = no)
17, Rimfire magazine < 16 rounds, NZP import permit, various
18, Rimfire magazine > 15 ronuds, NZP import permit + magazine hand-in?, various


Not sure about the having to have hand ins. I'm sure someone could update this

----------


## Banana

Can be simplified to -

NZ Import required:
A cat - Action (Upper and/or lower receiver)
E cat - Pretty much everything

US export license required:
Barrels, receivers, complete breach mechanisms and any order of gun parts over $100

----------


## steven

dp

----------


## steven

I am currently importing a Spikes Tactical NB plated AR15 BCG, from Brownells as an experiment.  My AO tells me I dont need a permit for any cat A stuff and has refused to give me one. So we'll see how it goes.  He also said he didnt care about uppers or even lowers which gob smacked me.  If I lose it by Customs I will be having some words to say the least.

There is also a Spikes tactical lower at $99.99USD, I am tempted but I am saving for a nice new Ar15 right now so that is the next experiment once the BCG is landed and in my hot little hands.  Brownells mags are only $17US ea as well, I might import a handful.

----------


## Sidney

> yeah like the others are saying not worth the extra cost ,would work out cheaper to by that rifle in NZ from some one like Scotty at reloaders supplies. 
> Cost of rifle & postage US dollars ,then add import duty at 20 % ,then add GST at 15% of all 3 = ?
> Lets say Rifle was $400 US ,postage another $80 US , + 20% =$576 now add 15% =$662.40 
> Or you can convert the US to NZ dollars first @ $552.12 + 662.40 + 761.76
> They charge duty & GST on postage cost ,hate to think what other add-ons they have tucked away .


whats the import duty... customs website says firearms 0%?

sorry missed earlier post

----------


## stumpy

so , im a little confused over the freight comments here , ... who are you using for freight ? .... I have an ar15 free in Canada if I want it ... but when I checked it was $900 dangerous goods charge .. from international courier  post ....

----------


## Beetroot

How much is the export permit? It used to be 250us but I have heard its anywhere from 300-500us

----------


## RampantSprouts

+1 stumpy's question about shipping carriers. All international carriers I can find plus NZ Post expressly forbid the shipping of firearms or firearms parts through their networks, stated quite clearly on their websites.

It seems like sneaking the odd bit through like a stock or a barrel will work, but with orders over $1,000, for example, it needs to go through customs brokerage. Surely they would realise that its firearms parts then...?

I want to make sure it's all above board so that I don't get $2,000 of gun parts dropped into the Pacific when they decide they don't want to carry them.

----------


## Banana

USPS

----------


## RampantSprouts

USPS hands the goods over to NZ Post once they enter the country. I've checked with NZ Post and they will not accept firearms/parts in their network even before they enter NZ, so you can't just get it sent to NZ by USPS and then handed over to a domestic courier that is fine with firearms. If you've been shipping via this method then you're lucky not to have been pulled up on it. "There are also penalties for sending Prohibited items under the Postal Services Act 1998, the Civil Aviation Act 1990  and other legislation", so you could actually get into legal trouble as well as losing your goods. Like I said, over a certain cost threshold = brokerage required = high chance of being stung.

Anyone have any info on other carriers like Fedex? Their website says that firearms are prohibited, but obviously there must be someone, somewhere who is willing to carry them or it would be virtually impossible to get guns to NZ.

----------


## Banana

Everything that is shipped from Brownells gets handled by NZ post at this end.  What's inside the package is clearly labelled on the outside, whether its parts or complete guns (complete uppers/lowers), so unless NZ post workers can't read, they know what they're carrying.

----------


## Banana

> USPS hands the goods over to NZ Post once they enter the country. I've checked with NZ Post and they will not accept firearms/parts in their network even before they enter NZ, so you can't just get it sent to NZ by USPS and then handed over to a domestic courier that is fine with firearms. If you've been shipping via this method then you're lucky not to have been pulled up on it.


Thousands of people ship via this method.  Customs and NZ Post know what’s in the parcels.  Never heard of there being any issues.

----------


## RampantSprouts

Banana, I don't doubt what you're saying, not in the slightest. I have received gun stocks (yes, they consider this a firearms part) and some other parts internationally via NZ Post with no issue, and I'm sure it's a case of "don't care" rather than "don't know". Just today I got an ammo shipment from a well-known gun store via normal courier package, and the sender had signed the "does not contain any dangerous goods" box with a scribble. The courier would have known damn well what it was.

What gets me is that _legally_ and _officially_, there are few ways to ships guns or parts nationally, and virtually no ways to ship internationally. Once again it is the people trying to keep it above board and play it by the book that have all the problems. If it is not accepted officially but fine unofficially, make it fine officially and save everyone the hassle.

----------


## mikee

Wasn't going to comment but I couldn't help myself

Interesting I have had 4 complete rifles and enough bits to build a heap more all legally exported (with the correct paperwork inside and out) to me from the USA over the last 10 years *all* shipped via USPS and in all cases the contents of the package were declared completely and utterly by the respective senders. 


These were all  also "restricted firearms" so NZ customs cleared them and handed them to NZ post so they could be left on my front step.!!

I believe USPS wont ship gun parts or firearms domestically inside the USA. 

They don't seem to have an issue outside the USA. Also I believe NZ Post have an agreement to deliver anything legally posted (by a foreign postal service)

If this were an issue then the US stores would simply not ship as they are bordering on psychotically paranoid in this respect of not wanting to get in the poo with the federal authorities who have zero sense of humor in respect to "irregularities". 

RampantSprouts (Please don't take offense) I would have to question how many time you have imported stuff and exactly what stuff. There is so much incorrect information  and hearsay regarding importing and shipping firearms Out of the USA and into NZ.

In my personal experience its actually quite easy and straight forward, in fact its so easy I have a whopping CC statement regularly. and the nice people at Brownells send me letters thanking me for my business (this is bad when my wife opens them as they have the yearly total spend shown  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Banana

Like Mikee said, everything is fully declared to customs and NZ post.  It is legal, official and above board.  It's not like the hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of privately imported guns and parts are just snuck in while customs and NZ post look the other way.

----------


## mikee

> It's not like the hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of privately imported guns and parts are just snuck in while customs and NZ post look the other way.


the way custom charge there will be definitely no sneaking, they will be walloping my wallet as I type this ;(

----------


## steven

> the way custom charge there will be definitely no sneaking, they will be walloping my wallet as I type this ;(


Do they ring you up and ask for a CC? I have not bought overseas in a decade after getting burned by Customs on a $90 item (yes Ninety) so I think that is how it worked. I have a birthday prezzy lower and BCG awaiting clearance to ship from Brownells, hopefully by month end.

 :Grin:

----------


## Banana

They send a letter.  You only have to pay fees if the value of the goods is $400 or more.

----------


## steven

My understanding is gun parts are not a dangerous goods as legally defined, even a gun isnt I think as it contains no substance that can ignite, hence not dangerous goods.   Ammo on the other hand, sure.

Now it appears that NZ post has a policy of not accepting guns domestically as a company policy, but from overseas I think they are legally obliged to deliver. I mean by now they would have balked surely?  Anyway I tend to use Post Haste/Castle and they are always happy to take stuff and they are cheaper, considerably so, bugger NZ post.

----------


## mikee

> Do they ring you up and ask for a CC? I have not bought overseas in a decade after getting burned by Customs on a $90 item (yes Ninety) so I think that is how it worked. I have a birthday prezzy lower and BCG awaiting clearance to ship from Brownells, hopefully by month end.


They will send you a letter with instructions on how to pay and where to send you permit if you have one. i usually email customs arms officer when the tracking shows they have it to save the wait for Slowpost notification

----------


## mikee

> They send a letter.  You only have to pay fees if the value of the goods is $400 or more.


I have a wee issue at the moment with 2 packages both under the 400 threshold Ordered and shipped ex the US in different weeks bith arriving into NZ customs TODAY. I am not sure if the bugger will add  both values together and snot me. If they do then such is life though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## RampantSprouts

> It's not like the hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of privately imported guns and parts are just snuck in while customs and NZ post look the other way.


This seems to be exactly what it is, barring the customs part. Customs isn't the issue...as long as you have the right permits (where necessary), everthing is totally legit on that side.

NZ Post is very clear about not allowing firearms/parts in their network: https://www.nzpost.co.nz/home/sendin...ohibited-items

And I confirmed with their customer services that this also applies to inbound goods from overseas: "Unfortunately firearms and firearms parts are prohibited in New Zealand Post's network, which for inbound items includes the air carrier, our processing facilities and domestic carriers. While we acknowledge that some items come in without consequence, New Zealand Post cannot and will not consciously facilitate the carriage of these items, including transferring them to a third party for delivery."

Look on any international carrier's website (DHL, Fedex, TNT, etc.) and talk to their NZ customer services and you'll find the exact same thing  "No, we don't ship any firearms or firearms parts internationally, no exceptions, sorry".

It's not that it doesn't happen, just that it's not supposed to.

Who here has imported shipments large enough ($1,000+) to require full customs brokerage via USPS / NZ Post? If they will broker these goods, knowing full well what they are, then clearly the "don't care" policy goes beyond simply "don't ask".

----------


## mikee

> Who here has imported shipments large enough ($1,000+) to require full customs brokerage via USPS / NZ Post? If they will broker these goods, knowing full well what they are, then clearly the "don't care" policy goes beyond simply "don't ask".


Me (4 times) and again a non issue. Courier left everything on my door step  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Koshogi

> Who here has imported shipments large enough ($1,000+) to require full customs brokerage via USPS / NZ Post? If they will broker these goods, knowing full well what they are, then clearly the "don't care" policy goes beyond simply "don't ask".


You don't need them to act as a broker for you. Just get a client code and Customs will bill you directly.

You seem to be refusing to accept the FACT that all of the LEGAL shipments of firearms and parts come through the normal means of international shipping.

Continuing to seek "clarification" of a companies policies will only lead to frustration and increased hassles.

Guide to ordering online:
Contact the company you want to buy something from or in the case of Brownells, just click add to cart and complete the order.If the company won't sell it to you, they will tell you.If you need an export permit or End User Certificate, they will tell you.If you need an import permit, get it from the Police.
http://www.police.govt.nz/sites/defa...ol-67b-rev.pdfNot sure if you need an import permit? Here's the NZPolice guide:
http://www.police.govt.nz/sites/defa...f-firearms.pdfIf the company requests a letter stating that you don't need an import permit. Write one.If your order is over $1000NZD, get a client code.
http://www.customs.govt.nz/news/reso...NZCS%20224.pdf

Just order your stuff and let the people who deliver everybody else's stuff, deliver yours.

PS,
Don't call up NZPost when you get your stuff and question them on why they are not adhering to their own policies.

----------


## steven

If anyone wants samples I can put up what I have written on the forms and an example letter.

----------


## Banana

Did the letter work?

----------


## steven

> Did the letter work?


Seems so, Brownells seem happy and had no issue with me not providing an import permit and just a letter saying i didnt need one.  Of course the fly in the ointment may yet be passing through NZ customs.  Currently asking Brownells if I can get special orders on some things like lower build kits sans pistol grip.

----------


## Banana

But your export license hasn't been approved yet?

----------


## steven

Not yet, no.

----------

